# How to get a horse to stop chasing cows when at liberty?



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

She sounds like she needs a leader. Someone who can work with her constantly.

Another thing too if nothing works is to just separate the cows far enough that the horse can't get to them.

But I feel like this horse needs someone experienced.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

It *could* be a lot of things. I am going to say my thoughts go first to boredom - you said yourself no one really does much with her, she isn't worked regularly, etc. Consistent work would give her somewhere to focus her energy and mind and a tired horse (mentally and physically) is much less likley to go looking for somewhere to burn off energy (ie cow chasing).


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

We have quarter horses, and they will also chase cattle if they get into the same pasture. They're bred to be "cowy" and we actually herd cattle when we ride them, so can't really blame them. I'm sure lots of other horses would do the same.

I don't think there's anything you can do about this other than keep them seperate. My horses are generally well-behaved around people, but we have to keep them in a different pasture. Lots of people around here have horses and cattle, and they keep them in different pastures.

Sorry, that's probably not what you want to hear.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't help but wonder why this has become your responsibility and not your FIL's.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe she is trying to tell you something lol She dreams about cutting cattle. Maybe you have the next world champion cow horse


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree that she needs to be seperated. Maybe once your father in law sees that the horse is stressing and running weight off the cattle he will decide to seperate her or send her down the road.


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

Quick answer you don't. You can't be out there 24/7 to stop her as long as she is in with the cattle. And coming from a ranching background, anything that is endangering the revenue producing livestock is gone or locked up. Plain and simple. If she is running cows then in all likelihood she may kill a calf. So you guys need to sit down and talk it out. Decisions have to be made. It doesn't matter in the long run why she started this.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Saddlebag, it became my responsibility when i'm the only person reliable to keep fixing the stupid fence, and rounding up the cattle. 
I agree with everyone, i do think she needs 1) consistent work 2) a good leader/owner 3) separated from the livestock.
She's gotten so wild to the point where you can hardly catch her now. I'll discuss it with them and see if i can pen her in the barn for now, until something can be done with her. It's beginning to get out of hand. She has even gotten aggressive towards people too, she isn't with me, but i've watched her with everyone else....i personally think she needs to go, she's mean to everything.
Thank you every one for your responses.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would also say boredom, she is the only horse out there from what it sounds like, and nobody works with her. Maybe you could lease her out, so someone can work with her, that way she is getting used, but you still own her. She needs someone to work with her everyday.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't care the issue (boredom, needs work etc.). If she cannot be separated and she won't be separated (for good) and is not going to be worked with, abd us lousy to be around (man or beast) why have her? 

I tried putting a horse with cattle. Sometimes it works and sometimes not. Better to keep them separate. No one needs a horse running cattle anymoe than you need a dog that runs cattle. There really is no difference.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

If she's useless/unused and dangerous to man and beast, get rid of her. Sounds like she's causing a lot more grief than pleasure, better for her to be gone to a new home if you can find one looking for a challenge or put her down yourself for the cost of a bullet and a hole. I'm not a fan of meat-buyer or auctions myself because I'd worry too much about what an animal might suffer in another country's slaughter facility or some idiot's backyard, but it's a valid option for many. If she was a nice horse just eating up hay, it would be one thing, and maybe she can become one for someone else, but it's not working out well for you or her where you're at now.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Breezy2011, she isn't alone, she has 2 pasture mates, and they don't chase the cattle!! I just chased her across pasture a little while ago, she was doing it again <UGH>. I couldn't catch her or she would be in the barn by now. (plus the ice on top of the snow makes an interesting challenge in itself :shock: )
Elana, i asked my in-law the same thing, the only reason he has her is because i have my 3. I've been trying to get him to get rid of her for nearly 2 years, no one around us wants her, because they've seen what she's like. 
Sharpie, i agree, she's cost me nearly $1,000 in fencing alone this summer on into winter now. And now i have to wonder the woods in order to find my loose cattle, she's caused a real mess. I would love to spare the bullet....and i'm getting awful close to doing it myself. I think she'd make a good horse if someone would put the time and effort into her. 
Thank you everyone for your thoughts and ideas.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Breezy2011, she's going on 7 and she's totally unbroken. I can't lease her out, i don't own her.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like she wants to be a cutting horse. Separate her from the cows, then sell her to someone who wants to break out a cutting prospects. Your options are very limited....so you need to make a decision.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Put her in a separate pasture, or keep making excuses why you cant.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Joe4d, i'll be getting to that directly in the morning.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

So WHY does your father-in-law have this horse if he 1) does not do anything with her 2) does not pay you board for her 3) has not pitched in for any of these fence expenses that this horse is causing.

Even before reading the whole thread, my first suggestion was to sell the horse. Get rid of her. It's not worth your headache or your money. Especially when it's not clear why he even has this half-wild mean horse anyway. She isn't worth much in this market (a mean unbroke horse) but maybe you'd at least be able to give her away. Heck, she may just make a heck of a cow horse, if she's got that much cow in her to chase the cows around on her own. 

My mother's horse hates cows. She will also go out of her way to chase them (never through fences though), if they ever get put in with them. And she is one hell of a cow horse. Best for sorting. She'll never let a cow (or calf) get by you.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Might could be a helluva good horse, to the right rider.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

beau159, I wish i could answer that question. He did this before when my husband was a kid, wouldn't go buy a car, but went to the auction and bought a 3yo stud for $300, turned out the stud got loose and bred the neighbors mare, and it couldn't be kept in a fence. His parents (husbands grandparents) made him sell it, eventually. He lives in some fantasy land, where he thinks the horse is perfect, and he's more worried about his house, girl friend and PS3 than the welfare of his horse or the cattle, i've brought it to his attention several times....i might as well talk to a wall. -_- 
Ian McDonald, i agree she would....

As of this moment she is penned up in the barn with her barn buddy, until we can get all the fence put back up and sectioned off.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Send her to Ian for a few months....:twisted::shock:

He's just got to promise not to get bucked off and not to get hurt because we want to see more of him training horses!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Haven't read the other comments.

But
Id get rid of her. Sell. Give away. Have her put down. Whatever


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL Elana, he's a looooonnnnggg ways away from me!!! idk how that would even be possible. Nice thought though! 
Janna, you don't even know how tempting it is.....if i could make it happen i sure would....


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

What a pity. Sounds like the horse is just bored. I am with everyone else. She might make someone a great team penning horse if properly trained. If the land/pastures are yours, tell FIL horse has got to go. If the pastures/land is his that is another quandary. 

Even if FIL lives in la la land, surely he will see that running the cows through the fence isn't good for cows, horses or humans. On the other hand - he could just be an idiot. Lots of those running around reproducing. ;-)


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

QOS said:


> If the land/pastures are yours, tell FIL horse has got to go. If the pastures/land is his that is another quandary.
> 
> On the other hand - he could just be an idiot. Lots of those running around reproducing. ;-)


My FIL only owns 3 acres, we own 61 (64 total). I have, and i'll be telling him until he actually does something, or i don't want to hear it when i do, plain and simple.
And you hit he nail on the head there rotflmao


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL yeah...sometimes the resulting griping, ****ing and moaning makes you want to drop kick them for a field goal. 

But in this case, repairing fences could make me break nails, rip my pantyhose, break a sweat....you get the idea. Not something I want to do so FIL would have to do something with this PITA horse - better yet, put the horse on his 3 acres and surround the 3 acres with a heavy duty fence. ;-)


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

QOS, Yeah that is pretty much what he does everytime i mention something, and yes i've thought about it on several occasions....LOL

I'm really starting to consider the idea, and then some.  half tempted to put his horse in his basement :shock: (then maybe he'd get the idea)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

You go girl. He could have "Miss Ed" in his basement if he thinks she is all of that and a bag of chips. 

I do not have any desire to be around a horse that is mean just to be a jerk!. That can be extremely dangerous and I am a very cautious chick. 

I had my two horses standing pretty much butt to butt awhile ago while I was cleaning Biscuit's hooves. My horses don't kick (not to say they wouldn't - they are horses) but I didn't have to move one of them just to clean the others hooves. I can be all up in their Kool Aid and not worry that they are going to bite me, kick me or run over me. 

My half sister that I haven't seen in 40 years (since I was 14!) came to Texas this week with her 15 year old son. He has never rode a horse so hubby got Biscuit and the nephew led him up the ranch road - about 200 yards. Biscuit was a doll and I put my nephew on him in the small arena. Biscuit would just walk around with him. That is what I expect out of my horses - good behavior. Tell FIL that you can't tolerate the bad behavior as someone is going to get hurt or killed. Be nice but be firm. Good luck - your biggest problem isn't the horse - it is the FIL!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

*A little off topic*

Believe me QOS, i know, i've been facing this obstacle for 3 years now. His mare had a foal (whom is now mine if you look up Storm Chaser), and he got really sick with strangles @ 6mos, he wouldn't even pay the vet bill. And he kept trying to sell him because he was really sick, i thought i was going to lose him, but i pulled him through. And i straight up told him then, either pay the vet bill or give me the colt, so my husband got him for me or it was going to get ugly (technically we got him for $119). 
I tried breaking his mare gently after we weaned the colt, she's tossed me 3 times, and him (she gave the ride of his life LOL) once. So i quit before i got seriously hurt to the point where i couldn't work with mine. And i told him a bucker needs professional training (and i'm far from one). 
In the mean time, when i go to work with mine, his mare has come up and chased or bit my horses to chase them away, i ended up slammed into a tree, a fence gate, pushed into the electric fence, and knocked down, not to mention the numerous times she's bitten me. She even managed to cause me to get a concussion, because she chased my mare who is always with me, and she had no where to go, but over (i was kneeling checking/cleaning their water). My mare jumped over me, accidentally knocking me in the head with a front hoof, missed me completely with the back, and turned around to see if i was ok, never leaving my side until i got up. I was so upset, and i chased her(FIL mare) away from the rest of the horses, and into the next pasture and locked her in there, and went to ice my head. 
So i know this has gotten dangerous. All of my horses have manners, they all come and patiently wait for their turn, and know not to scuffle around when people are out and about (unless they are a good distance away). I know they are horses, and things happen unexpectedly, but wow. I told my FIL that if i got injured one more time because of her antics, she has to go, end of story. I would hate if i had company and she did something like that to someone else, esp kids.
That is great that your horses have such confidence and trust in you and with eachother. Mine are slowly getting there  
As of today, we made her her own little pasture, and she still has run of half of the barn, and has her own round bale and sharing a water tub (the fence has plenty of juice :wink: ) And its on my FIL property!!!!! 
Thank you for your advice, and thoughts. 
Here is a pic of her colt.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Give or sell the horse to someone who lives a goodly distance away, knock a hole in your fence, call the FIL to complain about having to repair the fence yet again and let him know his horse has gone missing through the fence. Problem solved.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> My FIL only owns 3 acres, we own 61 (64 total).


If he has 3 acres and you have 61, for the most part could you put his horses on his land separated from yours?
I assume from what I read that the cows are yours?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Am I missing something here? Where is the #eLL is your husband in this? Why is HE not dealing with his father? Allowing this horse to be dangerous to the point of you getting in wrecks trying to work your own horses? Sorry if this sounds rude, but he needs to deal with HIS family. Period. Some men will never listen to any woman no matter what. Perhaps your FIL needs someone with the same basic equipment to tell him how it is and will be. Husband needs to read his father the riot act and get this mare GONE. Yesterday.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> If he has 3 acres and you have 61, for the most part could you put his horses on his land separated from yours?
> I assume from what I read that the cows are yours?


Yes, the cows are ours. And I did put her in the barn (which is on my FIL property) and made her, her own little pasture/paddock, with hay and a shared water trough (she's sharing with mare in the barn). So now yes she is separate from mine, and the cows.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Am I missing something here? Where is the #eLL is your husband in this? Why is HE not dealing with his father? Allowing this horse to be dangerous to the point of you getting in wrecks trying to work your own horses? Sorry if this sounds rude, but he needs to deal with HIS family. Period. Some men will never listen to any woman no matter what. Perhaps your FIL needs someone with the same basic equipment to tell him how it is and will be. Husband needs to read his father the riot act and get this mare GONE. Yesterday.


He's behind me all the way, and he helped me separate her. BUT he won't talk to his dad, because he knows he's not going to listen, you'll get a better response from a tree. Yeah, i told him that after we got married (and before), if i had to deal with them, then i was going to do things my way regardless. LOL i like your way of thinking, but getting his dad to listen is like pulling teeth!! So instead of telling him anything, we just do what we need to regardless of what he says. He won't realize how dangerous his horse is until one of 'his' kids get seriously hurt by her, then it will be too late. :-|


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Darrin said:


> Give or sell the horse to someone who lives a goodly distance away, knock a hole in your fence, call the FIL to complain about having to repair the fence yet again and let him know his horse has gone missing through the fence. Problem solved.


I have thought of that sooo many times. And that mare has actually ran through fences before, next time though, i think i'm going to call AC and have her taken away/wrangled, because she is so dangerous and wild.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Sorry I have not read all the posts, so no idea if this will work.
My TB was returned to the organization that adopted him out because he chased the cows. He was the only horse in a heard of cows. Although he was an idiot, I feel he just wanted company. I watched him in with the cows, he would walk towards them, they would start to walk away, he would follow the cows as they went faster, then he started to trot towards the cows, the cows went even faster, then the was cantering after the cows. But was he chasing or was he following. He liked the cows but the cows did not like him. 
He wanted company.

PS So glad they returned him, I loved the nut!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> He's behind me all the way, and he helped me separate her. BUT he won't talk to his dad, because he knows he's not going to listen, you'll get a better response from a tree. Yeah, i told him that after we got married (and before), if i had to deal with them, then i was going to do things my way regardless. LOL i like your way of thinking, but getting his dad to listen is like pulling teeth!! So instead of telling him anything, we just do what we need to regardless of what he says. He won't realize how dangerous his horse is until one of 'his' kids get seriously hurt by her, then it will be too late. :-|


No offense, but he needs to man up. Your hubby should be IN FRONT of you on this one, as well as behind. How will he feel if, heaven forbid, you get hurt by this horse? He will never forgive his father, sure, but most of all, he would most likely never forgive himself, either. Good luck.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I did have a similar dangerous horse situation years ago. I simply told the family memeber she belonged to I was going to shoot her the very next time a kick was aimed in my direction and she could deal with the body. Since they knew I was serious the horse went away in a few days.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Sorry I have not read all the posts, so no idea if this will work.
> My TB was returned to the organization that adopted him out because he chased the cows. He was the only horse in a heard of cows. Although he was an idiot, I feel he just wanted company. I watched him in with the cows, he would walk towards them, they would start to walk away, he would follow the cows as they went faster, then he started to trot towards the cows, the cows went even faster, then the was cantering after the cows. But was he chasing or was he following. He liked the cows but the cows did not like him.
> He wanted company.
> 
> PS So glad they returned him, I loved the nut!


It's not that she needs company, she had 2 other mares with her, and now she shares the barn with another mare, so she's definitely not lonely. And she knows the cows run from her, she chases them away from everything, food, water, ect. She does it on purpose, even when the cows are resting she has to stir them up for no reason. She doesn't seem to like the cows, she always has her ears back and teeth bared. I just don't understand her change in attitude towards the cows, they've been pastured together for going on 2 years now. But she's separated now.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> No offense, but he needs to man up. Your hubby should be IN FRONT of you on this one, as well as behind. How will he feel if, heaven forbid, you get hurt by this horse? He will never forgive his father, sure, but most of all, he would most likely never forgive himself, either. Good luck.


It's all good, and i agree. We WILL be having this discussion when he gets home from work. And i told him the same as everyone else, if i get injured by her again, she's getting the bullet. I'm tired of it. He should know, he had a fit when she caused me to get a concussion! And he told me 'i'm not supposed to be out there with her by myself anymore' just in case something happens again. But who else is going to keep to the feeding schedule?? Don't worry we'll discuss it, and i'll have him bring it to his dads attention or else. :twisted:
Thanks i'll need it!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Darrin said:


> I did have a similar dangerous horse situation years ago. I simply told the family memeber she belonged to I was going to shoot her the very next time a kick was aimed in my direction and she could deal with the body. Since they knew I was serious the horse went away in a few days.


NONE of my in-laws take me seriously because i'm 'young', they keep assuming i don't know enough. And i agree, they'll get one warning for her and thats it. I can't keep dealing with the recurring injuries when i'm trying to do something (with my horses or not).


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> NONE of my in-laws take me seriously because i'm 'young', they keep assuming i don't know enough. And i agree, they'll get one warning for her and thats it. I can't keep dealing with the recurring injuries when i'm trying to do something (with my horses or not).


Don't you live in some sort of family compound/group type setting? If I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

natisha said:


> Don't you live in some sort of family compound/group type setting? If I'm remembering correctly.


You would think. The majority of his family lives on the same road. His grandparents are our neighbors, and so is his dad. His great Aunts live down the hill from us. I guess you could call it that.


----------



## barrelracer111 (Jan 1, 2013)

If you have some kind if little pen or something put one cow in it and every time she tries to chase it whip her, she needs a leader!!!

good luck!!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The reason father's don't listen is because to do so means to deal with the issue. Easier to downplay it.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> It's all good, and i agree. We WILL be having this discussion when he gets home from work. And i told him the same as everyone else, if i get injured by her again, she's getting the bullet. I'm tired of it. He should know, he had a fit when she caused me to get a concussion! And he told me 'i'm not supposed to be out there with her by myself anymore' just in case something happens again. But who else is going to keep to the feeding schedule?? Don't worry we'll discuss it, and i'll have him bring it to his dads attention or else. :twisted:
> Thanks i'll need it!


I don't envy your position but kudos to you for being determined and putting your foot down!! It appears you are the one doing all the work with the horses, so you have all the right in the world to make the decisions...and have your husband put his foot down too.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Saddlebag said:


> The reason father's don't listen is because to do so means to deal with the issue. Easier to downplay it.


Men, maybe, but not most fathers I know who would defend their kids, whether by blood or marriage, to the death. Sorry-not an excuse here.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes we do Barrelracer111, i'll have to set that up. Still on his side of the property though LOL. 
And Thank you GotaDunQH!


----------

